# hamilton setting muds



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

hamilton quickset is the $hit!!! 
ive been using pro-set CGC muds for a while and i have never been happy with them, too soft, delaminate, bubbles, pulling when trying to polish, just overall a crappy product. i found a supplier a little out of the way that carries hamilton and i have been loving it. it is the opposite of the pro-set. just a really good polishing ,well adhering, non bubbling mud. FINALLY!!


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

I love the hamiltons smooth set too! Five minute for patches and twenty for everything else. Normally we have to use usg but every now and then we get hamiltons and I like it much better, just an all around better product!!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Hamiltons ( Hammies) is all we been using for a while:thumbsup: Its my fav. Not a good mud for taping unless glue is added, but for hotmud it cant be beat.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Hamilton's goes under the name Westpac out here I think, I posted the other day how great their hotmud is, sets up better on paint/less edge drag, only Home Depots/Lowes carry it thoguh, not our supply houses.

Didn't know they were the same company, both their websites look the exact same :blink:

http://www.hamiltonnw.com/FinishingProducts.asp

http://www.westpac.bz/FinishingProducts.asp


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i've been using it a ton on paint and have not been having any problems. i've also put a lot of paper tape and beads on with it and have been having no issues. i haven't added glue to it yet. it's the closest thing to ready mix that i have found in a set mud. i haven't tried sanding it yet when its dry but if i am sanding anything i would use ready mix.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Believe me, it's only a matter of time before it bubbles over paint for you:yes:

That being said, it's a great set mud. 

My only complaint is that occasionally there are these weird rubbery blobs in it, usually in the 40 minute, but sometimes in the 20 and 90.

I always add glue, but that's because I like to spend extra money for no apparent reason. :laughing:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i don't doubt it will bubble. i'm guessing you mean pinhole not delaminate. i think the reason i haven't been adding glue is because i feel like it makes it pinhole more. at least i think it makes other brands do it. i've just been having great results with it and i knew a bunch of other guys used it too and i wanted to hear other experiences with it.
maybe the pro-set is just so $hitty that it makes anything seem good. the other easily available brand here is certainteed. i've never liked it either. very prone to delaminating.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> i don't doubt it will bubble. i'm guessing you mean pinhole not delaminate. i think the reason i haven't been adding glue is because i feel like it makes it pinhole more. at least i think it makes other brands do it. i've just been having great results with it and i knew a bunch of other guys used it too and i wanted to hear other experiences with it.
> maybe the pro-set is just so $hitty that it makes anything seem good. the other easily available brand here is certainteed. i've never liked it either. very prone to delaminating.


You're right, I don't mean delaminate. The mud will bubble and blister over paint on occasion, but more than that, it makes the skim coat material (I use Beadex light topping) bubble like crazy when used over paint. Of course, this can be avoided by giving it a rub-down as it's setting up.

I'm glad you found the product, it really is quite good. The only problems I've ever had with it were hard chunks in the bag and rubbery blobs sometimes. Never a failure issue:thumbsup:


----------

